# 2.6.16 and ALSA

## TheNewb

I couldn't find any posts in the forums about this, there might be something on bugzilla by now...  but just in case there isn't, here's what happens on my attempt to compile ALSA on an amd64:

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-1.0.10-gfp-flags.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-1.0.10-oops.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.10.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

```

~snip~

```
make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10 O=/usr/src/linux modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.c:22:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/adriver.h:676: error: redefinition of 'jiffies_to_msecs'

include/linux/jiffies.h:247: error: previous definition of 'jiffies_to_msecs' was here

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/adriver.h:695: error: redefinition of 'msecs_to_jiffies'

include/linux/jiffies.h:269: error: previous definition of 'msecs_to_jiffies' was here

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/adriver.h:770,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.c:22:

include/linux/pci.h:460: error: parse error before numeric constant

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 101, Exitcode 2

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Hope this helps!

Edit: Corrected code blocks.

----------

## bMd

whats wrong with built-in alsa driver in kernel?

----------

## TheNewb

Nothing as far as I know.  I haven't tried to build it in. 

I swapped back to 2.6.14 for the meantime (2.6.15 doesn't get along with vmware...)

----------

## mephist0

I got the same Problem with alsa-drivers 

kernel 2.6.16.5

```

root@dampframme /home/acidcore # emerge alsa-driver

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc5.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc4.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-1.0.10-gfp-flags.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc5

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/alsa-driver-1.0.10-oops.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc4

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.10.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16.5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.10.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work

 * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10-oops.patch ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10-gfp-flags.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Converting alsa-driver-1.0.10/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

```

error message :

```

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/usb/usx2y'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/usb'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10'

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10 O=/usr/src/linux modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.c:22:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/adriver.h:676: error: redefinition of 'jiffies_to_msecs'

include/linux/jiffies.h:247: error: previous definition of 'jiffies_to_msecs' was here

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/adriver.h:695: error: redefinition of 'msecs_to_jiffies'

include/linux/jiffies.h:269: error: previous definition of 'msecs_to_jiffies' was here

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/adriver.h:770,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.c:22:

include/linux/pci.h:460: error: syntax error before numeric constant

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore/hwdep.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.5'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 929:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2.ebuild, line 101:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## pjp

 *bMd wrote:*   

> whats wrong with built-in alsa driver in kernel?

  It doesn't work with some kernels.  There's even a recomendation to use the media-sound/alsa-driver instead of the kernel version.  (AFAIK, it is a recomendation from Gentoo dev(s), but I don't recall the package that recommends it).

----------

## dom_cyrus

 *pjp wrote:*   

>  *bMd wrote:*   whats wrong with built-in alsa driver in kernel?  It doesn't work with some kernels.  There's even a recomendation to use the media-sound/alsa-driver instead of the kernel version.  (AFAIK, it is a recomendation from Gentoo dev(s), but I don't recall the package that recommends it).

 

I still have this problem, but I do NOT use the alsadrivers from the Kernel. I compiled the Kernel with Modular ALSA support. So I think there must be somewhere in the alsa-driver ebuild an error at least in the 64bit.

----------

## dom_cyrus

Finally I got it working, if I use alsa-driver-1.0.11.

----------

## Cvken

I got the same problem with all alsa-drivers in the tree   :Sad: 

```
make[3]: *** [fastdep] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/tuxmaster/OperaDownloads/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1/pci/asihpi'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_asihpi] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tuxmaster/OperaDownloads/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1/pci'

make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tuxmaster/OperaDownloads/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2
```

----------

